# 20s elgin



## Oldnut (Jun 29, 2013)

Picked this up a few months ago.have sourced most of the parts need a truss rod plate and a tank.would like to have more info on what year.it has a odd fork it's not tapped for a frt fender? Thanks Ron


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 29, 2013)

*Rims?*

What rims are those and what tire size?  thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2013)

I think H is a 1930 code for Westfield-built bicycles.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 30, 2013)

*Wheels*

There Dutch or English rims laced to a new departure c and m front.there 28-1-1/2. iOS 635 rims.the tan schwables are on the way.thanks for the year of the bike and still looking for a truss rod plate and a tank,thanks Ron


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 30, 2013)

*Paint combo*

About 90% of these I've seen we're a red- white color combo.has anybody seen a differnt color combo on these? Thanks ron


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 15, 2013)

*29 elgin*



Well painted the frame dark blue got the color off a set of gutter fenders.had the indentifier gun going crazy finally came up with a color.bright in the sun super dark in the shade.going with short white or black darts. Still need a tank!!!


----------



## Greg M (Jul 15, 2013)

That's a sharp looking blue. Nice.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 4, 2013)

*29 elgin*

Well got it together today need to finish it.what color of pinstripes on the darts? Thanks


----------



## JChapoton (Aug 4, 2013)

black or gray and the carrier needs to be blue also. The black throws it off hard.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 4, 2013)

*Carrier*

Seems all aftermarket add on carriers were always painted black.its a spring loaded book rack carrier.so it went black.


----------



## mohsinj677 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Mohsin*

{{{{{{{{{ This post is so great and nice }}}}}}}}

Well got it together today need to finish it.what color of pinstripes on the darts?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 7, 2013)

Splendid! X2! The rack doesn't bother me being black although it does contrast quite a bit. 

However, I feel like if you did paint it blue it would look a little awkward.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 1, 2013)

*Elgin*




Got the fork issues repaired,all together rode about a mile in its maiden voyage made minor adjustments.rides like glass,the schwable tires really help a old bike.turned out so well I need to put a tank on it anybody have one for sale thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sweet ride and nice job! V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> ...turned out so well I need to put a tank on it anybody have one for sale thanks




That came out really nice.  I think I have the correct year tank for it but it's in red rather than blue - send me a PM if you're interested and I can send some pics.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 2, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Well got it together today need to finish it.what color of pinstripes on the darts? Thanks




Red pins seen on this Bluebird


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 2, 2013)

*Elgin*

Perfect, thanks a bluebird ,red  pinstripes  it is . looking for a tank one with a lot of paint loss or a little rough I don't want to paint a nice original one.thanks


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 3, 2013)

*Elgin*

Well attempted to paint the pin stripes yesterday.about 50 more times it will get better ha


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 3, 2013)

*Pinstripes*

More Picts I really need to buy a tank thanks Ron


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 3, 2013)

.............................


----------

